
Exploring Swift Dictionary's Implementation - ingve
http://ankit.im/swift/2016/01/20/exploring-swift-dictionary-implementation/
======
mcguire
An interesting introduction to hash maps, with a fairly simple implementation.

For more fun, check out Python's implementation, which uses the remaining bits
of the hash instead of linear probing; Robin Hood hashing, that rearranges
entries to keep probing chains short; and the security issues caused by easily
determined hashing.

------
melling
Ankit also explores Arrays in an earlier post:
[http://ankit.im/swift/2016/01/08/exploring-swift-array-
imple...](http://ankit.im/swift/2016/01/08/exploring-swift-array-
implementation/)

